# Mockingbird Lane



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This sounds awesome!

NBC is rebooting the Munsters, I cant Wait!!

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/jerry-o-connell-to-play-herman-munster.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eddie Izzard as Grandpa should be interesting

I see they're changing this from half hour sitcom to one hour drama. That will take getting used to for those of us who grew up with the original series.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

It did say somewhere that it will still be very comedic, So i'll like to see how that works out


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Concept art of the house:









The new home of the Munsters as seen from our Universal Studios tram last Friday:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think the original series is very hard to beat. The various other remakes of this show was very "Disappointing" to say the least!!!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't expect this will be very similar to the original Munsters. There have been a lot of gothy/horrorish comics and cartoons in the last decade though, so the territory is well-mapped with a more modern sensibility.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think they are wasting their time and money here. There is no way it will hold a candle to the original Munsters. If I want to watch The Munsters it will be on DVD watching the originals.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think this one has "Bad Idea" written all over it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Saturday8pm said:


> I think this one has "Bad Idea" written all over it.


Maybe, but what a house. Every haunters dream.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaege, it beats even "The House" on Haunted Hill! Now THERE's an exterior that doesn't match the indoor decor!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I saw reviews of this on Yahoo. I think they should let well enough alone. They look normal. Are they running out of ideas that they have to corupt the classics?? What next?, The Adams Family being socially acceptable?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

What's funny is, as a programmer I often use 1313 Mockingbird Lane as a dummy address when I need random data. Not many people get the reference. That might change if the show actual hits.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I think people are being unfair to something they haven't seen yet. A lot of it has to do with the confusion on what a "reboot" is. It is not a re-make. "We're the Munsters" was a remake. they tried to incorporate all of what made the Munsters in a new show, while at the same time, mocking the original. It was an utter failure.

What is a re-boot, you ask? Well, quite simply, it is the same base material and completely remodeled. It is NOT the Munsters sitcom we all grew up with. It has familiar names and concepts, but it's an all new show, completely separate from the original. Think of it as a parallel universe in which the same laws of time do not apply.

I'm interested to see where this show goes. It looks fun, and I'd like the Munsters to return to television. I feel this is the only way. A new sitcom will not last. It simply won't. And re-runs are fun, but they are very dated.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't watched any of the promo material. Do they have those kickin' hotrods like the originals?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw the Pilot aired as a "Halloween Special". I liked it alot, though I thought I wouldn't.
Too bad the network didn't pick it up, I think it would have made a really good series.
Eddie Izzard really steals the show, and it had alot of dark comedy which I am a fan of.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, I guess the cost of production was way overboard so NBC decided to make it a one hour special instead. Good thing they did, I just don't think it would have lasted for more than one season if that. I just really thought it was kind of boring. Sorry but that's just my thoughts on it after watching it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some parts of it were clever but other parts were hohum IMO. One thing though, I could so live in that house!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

It had elements that I enjoyed... but it felt disjointed to me. The Addams Family films had a great balance of humor and the macabre but, if I recall, it took a LOT of people rewriting and rewriting to get them there.

I can't help but wonder what was cut, as they had to pad it with the leads from "Grimm" at every commercial break...


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I really expected to hate this, but in the end, I did not. I wasn't thrilled with it, but I think I would have given the first season a shot. 
I actually thought the humor was funny, which I did not expect. 
Not a fan of Eddie - or maybe just the actor playing him. Not sure about Herman. I'm glad they did not try to recreate the original Herman, but this one I just wasn't feeling much for.
Lily and Grandpa were good, I thought. Marilyn staying around to try to ameliorate their evil tendencies was interesting.

Having said I am not a fan of Eddie, he still had a good moment. I don't know if this is the best quote from the pilot, but it's the one that sticks with me:

Lilly: "The Circle of Life is a violent shape"
Eddie: "It is when Grandpa's drawing it."
Ba-dum-bump!


----------

